# Ищу аккордеон готово-выборный weltmeister



## bohdan (2 Фев 2012)

какая приблизительная цена инструмента?


----------



## ze_go (2 Фев 2012)

какого? они разные существуют.


----------



## zet10 (2 Фев 2012)

Появилась в наличии готово-выборная "Вельтмейстер-Супита",выборка мастеровая,внешне новый,лежал без дела 6 лет,поэтому некоторые голоса засорились на пикколке.Полностью все досконально просмотрю завтра днем у меня в магазине!Если Вас это интересует пишите! ЦЕНА 95 тыс.руб.
Фото тоже могу сбросить всем желающим на почту!


----------



## SashHen (6 Фев 2012)

bohdan писал:


> какая приблизительная цена инструмента?



Такой ощущение, что это один единственный инструмент с фиксированной стоимостью. "Готово-выборный Weltmeister" - это модели от Stella до Supita с готово-выборной механикой от "Старта" до "Юпитера", разброс в ценах и звуке заметный.


----------

